# Fiber pouches vs leather



## Axman (7 mo ago)

Other than durability is there a benefit to leather versus fiber pouches? As a new slingshot shooter I seem to shoot better with the fiber pouches.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

It all comes down to your own preferences, personally I like the fiber double pit pouches. They last forever and make sure that you get the ball perfectly in the pouch every time. I have been using some pouches for over 2 years, I actually have never had a double pit fiber pouch break on me in the over 2 years I've been shooting.

But that is just me, you have to try them both and see what you like better.

Cheers


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Axman said:


> Other than durability is there a benefit to leather versus fiber pouches? As a new slingshot shooter I seem to shoot better with the fiber pouches.


I like leather, I make my own pouch since I do leather work. 
What I like about leather pouches:
1- The feeling when you touch it
2- Be able to choose the thickness I want
3- The patina that will develop over time
4- The smell of a good leather
5- Durability

Peace


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Leather for me. The fibre ones annoy me after a few hundred shots but many others on here will swear by them. Try them all and pick the ones you like.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Like most shooters, I have more of both kinds than I'll ever use. 
To some extent, the ammo affects the pouch choice. It's hard to beat the small microfiber pouches for BBs. I really like leather for 3/8-inch steel. But I lean toward microfiber for for 9mm clay. 
But, hey, choice is good!


----------



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

I believe the fiber is more consistent . Leather is beutiful , but will pull in odd directions and have stiff spots more than fiber . Like the other guy said as well, you can feel the ammo a lot better. Did I say that leather is also beautiful.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

We get alot of rain in Scotland and I found the leather got quite slidy after a bit which resulted in a sliding pouch from my grip and a thumb in my eye 🤕🤣🎯👊👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 so fibre pouches all the way for me 👊🎯👌👍


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Always swore by leather but recently changed to fibre as well work pretty well


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Being in the desert, I love the feel of the leather and it retains some moisture and its comfort, where the fiber are just dry plasic feeling and uncomfortable. So it looks to me like the weather may play a big part.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

There is may also be an ecological factor to take in to account. More man made petrochemical products or natural fibres.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I keep my shooting vegan, mostly no leather for my pouches. 😌 
Micro fibre lasts a lot longer and is lighter, so like already said, perfect for BBs.
Leather feels nicer, might also give better grip, but I'm happy with micro fibre.
You can make them yourself with latex glue and window cleaning towels (made from micro fibre).


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Chicxulub said:


> I keep my shooting vegan, mostly no leather for my pouches. 😌
> Micro fibre lasts a lot longer and is lighter, so like already said, perfect for BBs.
> Leather feels nicer, might also give better grip, but I'm happy with micro fibre.
> You can make them yourself with latex glue and window cleaning towels (made from micro fibre).


Very interesting Chicxulub. What sort of glue do you use, brand, so I can look it up. Please make a post on how you do this with some pictures.

I use micro fibre, I have drum stuffed kangaroo leather which is laminated with canvas. It has ripped away from the laminate. Mind you, I used the edge of the hide where the leather quality is not the best. So far the microfibre with the laminate is the best. Lighter and stronger. Keep in mind this is for a slingshot rifle with a 50x20mmx1mm Sheshou guru band set, 10mm Steel at 74m/s 242fps. A heavy pouch but virtually no stretch.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was pretty much a leather only shooter. Then life happened and I switched to lighter ammo and lighter bands. It took a while to get my new leather cutting die in so in the mean time I tried out some microfiber pouches. So now my first choice by a good margin is a microfiber double pit pouch. The pouches cut from my custom die are really amazing and shoot beautifully. However I am getting really good accuracy from the double pits. So until I get bored / develop a new theory about what will improve my shooting / or get a wild hair, I will be shooting the double pits most of the time. 

Addendum: Kangaroo hide makes awesome pouches 

Addendum 2: If anyone has had a good experience with a double or even a single pit pouch if you could let me know about it and where to get it I would greatly appreciate it.  Might want to pm me, don't want to hijack this thread. 

Great topic Axman!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Micro fiber pit for 8 10 12 for me.
Perfect centering, ultra long lasting
But still enjoy Rays for bbs and the thin light roo for all others from time to time.
Will add use gym chalk , very little for added friction pinch.
ukj


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Konrad said:


> Very interesting Chicxulub. What sort of glue do you use, brand, so I can look it up. Please make a post on how you do this with some pictures.
> 
> I use micro fibre, I have drum stuffed kangaroo leather which is laminated with canvas. It has ripped away from the laminate. Mind you, I used the edge of the hide where the leather quality is not the best. So far the microfibre with the laminate is the best. Lighter and stronger. Keep in mind this is for a slingshot rifle with a 50x20mmx1mm Sheshou guru band set, 10mm Steel at 74m/s 242fps. A heavy pouch but virtually no stretch.


Look here, he'll explain it, do you speak german language...?


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Copydex. I have some. I really like that channel. I wish he spoke English. I am glad it has closed captions and I can read translated subtitles.

Salutations.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

you have one of the most german sounding names as nickname... 🤪

Very interesting tinkerer's channel, and I guess he's a very nice person.


----------

